# Is local Juice as good as International? If not or so? then why?



## Paulie (7/8/15)

Hey all,

So lately we seem to be getting lots of questions around the same topic on the forum and i thought it may be interesting to add a few points here and discuss 

So i often get asked the question or people ask me why i am such a fan of international juice and normally i say its cause the juice is just better and when it comes to explaining why, people often say yes but for the price....

Here a few points i would like to add and would love feedback from all on this matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

I have tasted a lot of international juices. With the proliferation of local juices lately, have been concentrating on them. Imo our local juices are as good and better than international ones. And getting better by the day.

Specifically been tasting the World Wonders range and the 3 I have tasted so far (Taj Mahal, Table Mountain and Pyramid) are on par with the best international juices in that category. Also StrawVana by Mike's Mega Mixes are on par with Nicotickets Strawnilla. Just been sampling MMM's Ashy Bac and, as a NET lover and having tasted many international and acclaimed NET's, Ashy Bac stands tall with the best of them. Others I can think of right now is Vapour Mountain's VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve and their XXX.

Have not had the pleasure yet to taste @Paulie's Guava though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (7/8/15)

Andre said:


> I have tasted a lot of international juices. With the proliferation of local juices lately, have been concentrating on them. Imo our local juices are as good and better than international ones. And getting better by the day.
> 
> Specifically been tasting the World Wonders range and the 3 I have tasted so far (Taj Mahal, Table Mountain and Pyramid) are on par with the best international juices in that category. Also StrawVana by Mike's Mega Mixes are on par with Nicotickets Strawnilla. Just been sampling MMM's Ashy Bac and, as a NET lover and having tasted many international and acclaimed NET's, Ashy Bac stands tall with the best of them. Others I can think of right now is Vapour Mountain's VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve and their XXX.
> 
> Have not had the pleasure yet to taste @Paulie's Guava though.




Thanks for the response  I do think the local Juices are 10x better now then 1 yr ago, But Also seem to find that international juices i vaped 1 yr ago are not as great and also like the new stuff comming from there. Maby i am just a flavor chaser lol. P.S if you want to try just pm me lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (7/8/15)

After my experience with a certain (packed in a carton & unvapeable) international juice, as well as sampling a lot of locals, I'd say we're catching up fast & in some cases on par - ime both intl & local can be hit & miss, taste being so subjective and all.

That said my faves are still international (cuttwood BR, boba's) - but I'd happily substitute for some local gems I've found should those become permanently unavailable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

My top 2 ADV's are local and the next 8 are both international and local. The local boys are catching up real fast based on a few discoveries of recent times...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/8/15)

Couldn't agree more with @Andre.

Local mixers are getting some really fine juices made. We certainly were limited with flavourants 6 months ago, but nowadays we have pretty much all we need at our doorsteps, thanks to Skyblue and Valley Vapour.

What I'd personally like to see more of is our mixers breaking away from the staples that Americans are famous for. I mean strawberry milks and apple pies always go down, but I'd like to see more of an identity with our juices - stepping away from the norm.

Like today I read about a Kentucky regional flavour - a Kentucky Bourbon and Orange Mint, which was converyrd to a juice.

We should be punting Ouma Rusks and Melk Tert (sort of thing) 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## method1 (8/8/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Couldn't agree more with @Andre.
> 
> Local mixers are getting some really fine juices made. We certainly were limited with flavourants 6 months ago, but nowadays we have pretty much all we need at our doorsteps, thanks to Skyblue and Valley Vapour.
> 
> ...



I agree, and the clones are largely not as good as the originals.
Personally if I taste another heavy handed dollop of tfa fruit circles in a "cereal clone" I'm going to throw up 

Tastes like Baker's Lemon Creams to me - don't get any cereal vibes out of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (8/8/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Couldn't agree more with @Andre.
> 
> Local mixers are getting some really fine juices made. We certainly were limited with flavourants 6 months ago, but nowadays we have pretty much all we need at our doorsteps, thanks to Skyblue and Valley Vapour.
> 
> ...


Coincidentally I am currently vaping Hertzoggies (World Wonder's Table Mountain), as South African as you can get. It is awesome.




method1 said:


> I agree, and the clones are largely not as good as the originals.
> Personally if I taste another heavy handed dollop of tfa fruit circles in a "cereal clone" I'm going to throw up
> 
> Tastes like Baker's Lemon Creams to me - don't get any cereal vibes out of it!


Hehe, I took a few toots of that Looper thing and immediately realized I prefer my cereals in a more solid form.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (8/8/15)

Interested in trying world wonders but it seems as scarce as international stuff at the moment


----------



## moonunit (8/8/15)

World wonders Colosseum tastes just like peppermint crisp dessert. Mint is very subtle and smooth. I actually treat this vape like a proper dessert and enjoy just enough to satisfy me as a full tank can get a bit much.

I would rate it as a very South African flavour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/8/15)

I tell u what we are getting there quickly @paulies diy juice are damn near perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/8/15)

All local SA juice manufacturers have at least 1 flavour that is on par or better than the international juices I've vaped. The only category locals lack is net extracted tobacco, but I think in time they will come along.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wesley (8/8/15)

johan said:


> All local SA juice manufacturers have at least 1 flavour that is on par or better than the international juices I've vaped. The only category locals lack is net extracted tobacco, but I think in time they will come along.


Agreed, we are seriously lacking good tobaccoes. Have you tried @Mike's Ashy Bac?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/8/15)

Andre said:


> Coincidentally I am currently vaping Hertzoggies (World Wonder's Table Mountain), as South African as you can get. It is awesome.



I'll have to try it then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (8/8/15)

Wesley said:


> Agreed, we are seriously lacking good tobaccoes. Have you tried @Mike's Ashy Bac?



No Wesley, but I intend to try it when I come down for a visit to SA end of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (8/8/15)

@johan I had a bottle of it in my car when I visited you, but chickened out  I'll make sure to get one in your hands when you're here again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (9/8/15)

Mike said:


> @johan I had a bottle of it in my car when I visited you, but chickened out  I'll make sure to get one in your hands when you're here again!



I don't know whether I should call you a bad name  or thank you? - But thank you .


----------



## Marzuq (9/8/15)

From my experience and experimentation with juices, most local juices have not yet reached international standard. However a point to keep in mind is that locally we likely only import top quality juice and hence the big gap between local and premium international juice. 

I have however tried one or two local juices that I believe is as good as international premium juice. This leads me to believe that local juice can be on par with international and at the local prices too ad the local juice I've tried costed me less than the local standard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

